# For the guys helping with my Boa's possible mouth rot



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

I took her out and had my dad help hold her down while i worked on her mouth, she def. did not like it but i got my mom to take a couple of pictures to try and get a better look for you guys since im not sure what im looking for. The area didnt look p*ssy or red? it almost looks like a blister? I am not sure, what do you think? Thanks a lot for your help guys! and she still has a appt. for Dec 15...

View attachment 128199


View attachment 128198


View attachment 128200


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

burton....open the mouth farther.........

I need the mouth OPEN....not the lip lifted......

I will do everything I can for you....I would like GOOD photos of the side of the top and bottom jaws while open....


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

how do i go about getting her mouth open all the way? i felt like i was going to break teeth if i got any more aggressive with her, and i only had one free hand, the other was holding the head......dad had her body-. I had it open further at times, but these are the only shots my mom could get. when i had it open these are some of the things i saw
- the gums were all pink/white, none red
- there wasnt any pussing
-the only disfiguration i saw is what appeared to look like a blister on her upper mouth on the front outside section of her jaws..

The next time im going home is the 13th, and her vet appt. is for that friday...as for now this is all i have


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The good clean looking gums is a good thing!!!!!!....as faras openeing the mouth wider...I use the DL to place in the mouth as far back as it can go.........I do not just barely catch the mouth and try to "pry" it open......

she may have an abcess in her upper labial scales.......


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

"she may have an abcess in her upper labial scales......." what does that mean?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

An abcess is like a big pocket of puss.....oversimplified definition.....
It may be a matter of lancing and draining and putting her on antibiotics......This is the probloem Burton with not having the snakssible to tell you anything definetively.......you visit to the vet will hopefully be productive! In the meantime you can look up issues like abcessess, stomatitis, etc.......and help be a little more familiar with these things before the vet trip.
I hope the snake does fine through all this.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Dang man... good luck with this...

keep us posted


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Def. will keep you posted. shes going to the vet this friday coming up


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

well today (friday) my boa finally got in to see the vet. I took her to Millbrook Veterinary Hospital and she was seen by David J. Bongiorno. I have to say i was very pleased with how nice of a place this was and how kind the people were that worked there. I was also very pleased with his knowledge on snakes and reptiles in general. He asked me many in depth questions about my care for her, her habits, things like that. He spent about an hour with me and the snake going over things and talking, while he looked her over and checked out anything and everything about her. I would recommend this place for anyone looking to take their reptile in for a visit... AND FOR THE CONCLUSION

He said that she does not have mouth rot, and that her mouth looks great except for a little aggitation by one of the front teeth. He things this could be from rubbing her face against the wire in her vents in her cage, but is likely to be being caused by a minor infection. He said that she looks perfectly healthy and the fact that she has not eaten in 2 months shouldnt phase me. He said with the shape she is in, she has plenty of stored up fat and muscle that she is still in fine condition. He gave me an antibiotic that she is now on for the next 4 weeks. I have to give her an injection every 72 hours along with soaking her in the day inbetween injections. He wants me to cover the glass on the front of her cage so she cannot see the outside and get the urge to escape. He said it will help keep her calm and less active. he wants me to keep the temps up in the cage as well as to wipe out the cage once a week with a product called (nolvasan, a disinfectant), as well as adding a liquid (nolvadent) to her water to help keep her mouth germ free. I am also to not try to feed her till right before i go back to school on the 16th of January. All in all im very pleased with the visit and the treatment. The visit and antibiotic ended up costing $80, not bad i thought, i am pleased with the price, i figured it would be way higher. The antibiotic she is on is called "Gentamicin".

Thanks again guys, especially crockeeper, for all your help, i will continue to update you as the treatement goes on, thanks again!

AJ


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Good to hear that things are looking up!! The novalsan is also known as Chlorhexidine solution and can be found in animal supply places (it is also used for scrubbing before operations).


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

glad to hear your snake is going to be just fine. surprised to hear that the doctor spent an hour talking to you about your snake ... when i go to the doctor (for myself) its like 10 mins tops they dont care about me. its good to know that he really cares about your snakes health.

best of luck 
dark FrOsT


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

AJ That is AWESOME news......did you mention to him the ite and the tooth that was pulled....the infection may well be a result of that....nolvasan and Roccal-D are excellent disinfectants...as is good old fashioned bleach.

The price of the visit and the gentimyacin was absolutely fantastic, perhaps we need to pin a herp vets and the area they are in......sounds like these guys not only did right by you, but should be sent some more business by other members in your area!

Keep us posted as she progresses through this!!!!


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Cockeeper- i did mention the tooth that broke when she bit me last, he said that a tooth breaking could very well be one of the factors that went into this. He thinks that this antibiotic and a little better cleaning of the enclosure should clear this little infection up within the amount of time im home from school...hopefully all goes well. I feel bad though, ha ha, shes going to hate me after all of these shots, haha, definately doesnt like it, ha ha

THanks!
AJ


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

glad to hear that all is well.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

CK i think that the listiing of vets is a great idea, it would be very helpful to someone in a tight situation were medical attention is required


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Well she is all done with her medication, i have given her all of her shots. During her medication i have added another heat mat to the cage to give her more basking area. She seems to be looking better. Its hard to tell because the antibiotic may have cleared up anything internally that has caused her mouth problem, but i still notice the mouth be crocked a little. I think it is getting better though it will just take time for the swelling to go down, Things are looking better!
Thanks
AJ


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

glad to hear its getting better


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Well after all of the medication and treatment i finally tried to feed her today just to give me a 2 week cushion before i went back to school to work on her if need be, AND SHE ATE! she did not want it at first and sat nose to nose with it for about a half hour, I then took out the rat and re heated it, placed it back in and killed the lights in the enclosure and she ate it! Thanks for all your help guys.....how long do you think i should wait to feed her again to try and bulk her back up after not eating for 2 months? 
AJ


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome news!









I wouldn't be worried. A two month hunger strike isn't all that long. But maybe someone else will have advice on how to safely bulk an animal back up.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

great news









glad to here your snake is eating


----------

